# trait rose vertical sur écran d'imac



## Therence (8 Janvier 2011)

bonjour , depuis hier est apparue un trait rose vertical qui part du bas jusqu'à la moitié de mon écran , il apparait des le démarrage de mon imac , est-ce grave ??? comment je peut y remédier ???

merci.


----------



## Invité (9 Janvier 2011)

core i3 ?
Il est sous garantie donc.
Contacte Apple pour qu'ils réparent !

Au fait c'est pas g3/g4/g5 tu aurais du poster dans iMac Intel.


----------

